# Bronze Age Battlefield Uncovered



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2017)

From 1250 BC...One of the relics: a bronze arrowhead stuck in a skull. Ow.





Europe's Oldest Battlefield Yields Clues to Fighters' Identities


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 7, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> From 1300 AD...One of the relics: a bronze arrowhead stuck in a skull. Ow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20204
> ...




This period has always amazed me, coming in a close third behind the Civil War and the Napoleonic era. The history alone behind the collapse of the bronze age alone is unbelievable, and holds startling parallels to modern day.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 7, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> From 1300 AD...One of the relics: a bronze arrowhead stuck in a skull. Ow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20204
> ...



Dude didn't just walk it off? it doesn't look like it's in that deep...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry, it wasn't 1300 AD...but 1250 BC.  I corrected the OP.

BTW, many thanks to @AWP 's archaeology links sticky from '06...still active and worth a look now and again.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Nov 8, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> This period has always amazed me, coming in a close third behind the Civil War and the Napoleonic era. The history alone behind the collapse of the bronze age alone is unbelievable, and holds startling parallels to modern day.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Do you have any suggested reading on the subject? I'm keen on Dan Carlin's "Hardcore History" Podcast - on my last deployment I would listen to his "King of Kings" series accounting the Persian Achaemenid Empire and the two Persian invasions of Greece while working out and I found it fascinating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 8, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Sorry, it wasn't 1300 AD...but 1250 BC.  I corrected the OP.



22 July 1249, actually, at 1013 A.M. The organic deposits at the junction of the skull and arrowhead indicate this. It was a Monday. Guess what his last thought was that day? The same as his first: "fucking Mondays..."


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> 22 July 1249, actually, at 1013 A.M. The organic deposits at the junction of the skull and arrowhead indicate this. It was a Monday. Guess what his last thought was that day? The same as his first: "fucking Mondays..."




LIKE. (My like function has mysteriously vanished.)


----------

